# How many of you use fuel injector cleaner?



## E39JMK (Aug 5, 2005)

My E39 has 112,000 and runs like new. I use Chevron with Techron fuel and Lucas Top End Cylinder Treatment that I add to the gas every 5,000 miles. No smoke, no hesitation...hell I think it runs better now than when new.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

No love for BG-brand products? BG44-K has been recommended pretty consistently as one of the few non-hoax additive products that WORK.


----------

